# Critique my two lease horses pic heavy!



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

so i would like ppl to critique bert (aka Pride Ofthepacific) my first lease horse of dec 2011 to june 2012 and My new pritty girl (again im leasing) Bailey!! (aka Dark Angel's Samhain).

Bert:
Dec

















(pics from when hes starting to be healthy)

















(Healthy and happy!!!)


























And My New Horse BAILEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!1

































(Bailey with her baby from last year)


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

any1??


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No critique on the horses, but you need to re-adjust your hackamore. Its too low on Bailey's face and can interfere with her breathing/break her nose where it is.

It should be positioned about where your cavesson for her tie-down is, like this.










your horses are very cute by the way


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bert: Nice shoulder, decent length back and appears to be in good flesh. He needs some better farrier care as he has underslung heels and if kept at these angles, he will probably become lame. He has a short undermuscled neck, almost flat croup, and looks to have a hunter's bump as well. Can't tell for sure from the picture, but he appears cow hocked as well.
Bailey: Very weak topline, lacking muscling & strength. High set hocks & knees, but adequate bone for a slender horse. Nice long neck but again almost atrophied in the muscling except one spot, the place near the poll where there is a bulge of muscle from resisting incorrect face/mouth pressure. Upright shoulders, but she does have a nice head & kind eye. She has a nice short, coat.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

bailey is a bit thin right now but shes goin up to the mountains for july to gain some much needed weight and muscle.
I am Hopefully going to show bailey next year if im a good enough rider (probably will never make it to shows cuz id run nd hide!!!! extreeemmmee stage fright)
Thank you Warebear after bailey comes back with the weight she needs i will be rideing her more i will hopefuly be able to get the muscle on her she's been a berrel horse english horse western horse school horse XD Shes tought a five yr old kid to ride

Thank you Endiku i no longer lease bert and now lease bailey XD i know the hack was placed to low (due to the bridle being big but i reeeeeeeeeeealy wanted to use blue ) but i new new it had to be so high!! thank you!


----------



## Horse Love Is The Best 12 (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the black one!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

The bay has shown very good improvement, I thought it was a different horse. Bailey needs a lot of groceries and muscle. Her backs a wee long and she's built downhill but that could be how she's standing. I know this isn't a riding crit, but let your stirrups down a hole or two.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea i ended up not even rideing with the stirrups i have issues with my knees and stirrups kill my knees


----------

